# Freud 99-036 bearing size



## Jimintomahawak (Feb 5, 2017)

I want to cut ¼ X ¼ tongue and grooves to align bathroom vanity carcasses. Marc S method. I'm torn between Sommerfeld T&G set at 149.90 
http://sommerfeldtools.com/professional-equipment-and-tools/router-bits-and-sets/tongue-groove-set-usa
and a Freud 99-036 @69.99.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00006XMTT/ref=ask_ql_qh_dp_hza
With the freud I would like to make bearings oversize to make the cut ¼ deep. Yes I know just adjust the fence but the added confidence on the bearing controlling depth is a bonus. I already have a trim bit. I found these at Infinity and if I had a lathe I could make a collar myself.

https://www.infinitytools.com/routing/router-arbors-bearings/rb-158-mega-rabbet-sleeve-kit

Does anyone know the bearing sizes on the Freud cutter?

Any other suggestions for a T&G for ¼ X ¼ capable of ⅞ thickness?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Just screw them together. I've built 100's of cab boxes just use clamps, align and screw.

Seems like a lot of extra work, cost & aggravation.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Freud site says bearing is 7/8".

http://www.freudtools.com/index.php/products/product/99-036


----------

